# Spitfire 10th Anniversary WISH LIST



## Spitfire Team (May 21, 2017)

​​


----------



## dhlkid (May 21, 2017)

So nice.......


----------



## Michael Antrum (May 21, 2017)

I have a foreboding sense of impending poverty......


----------



## Kaan Guner (May 21, 2017)

Thank you Spitfire Team.


----------



## JonSolo (May 21, 2017)

Yes indeed.


----------



## AllanH (May 21, 2017)

Thank you @SpitfireTeam. Time to refresh the list.


----------



## frontline (May 21, 2017)

Wish list locked and loaded with Scandi bundle to celebrate 10 years Olafur Arnalds-style.


----------



## Musicam (May 21, 2017)

GREAT! GREAT! GREAT! I LOVE YOU FRIENDS!


----------



## lp59burst (May 21, 2017)

I added Bernard Herrmann as a lark... just in case it drops in time... 

I tried to add "SSB ADDITIONAL MICS AND MIXES" to my wishlist but it won't show up... it says it's there when I try and add it again... but I don't see it...  

I _wish_ it was there...


----------



## mc_deli (May 22, 2017)

You know you own too many SA libs when....

You have trouble finding items to put on the wish list


----------



## mc_deli (May 22, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> You know you own too many SA libs when....
> 
> You have trouble finding items to put on the wish list


This is called @jononotbono syndrome


----------



## dcoscina (May 22, 2017)

Spitfire WW has been on my radar for a while.


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (May 22, 2017)

Would be curious what might happen with masse on your wishlist.
Anyway only things I would actually really care to pay for at the moment on the wishlist. Evo Grid 2, Olafur Arnalds Evolutions and Mandolin swarm


----------



## bigcat1969 (May 22, 2017)

Added Spitfire Symphony Orchestra and Albion bundles and if they do a 90% sale I can afford them!

Wonder if I offer to trade them all my instruments for all of theirs if they would go fir it? ;P


----------



## Consona (May 22, 2017)

I added so many libraries it kinda feels like I'm cheating.  But I don't know what this is going to be (some huge sale or what?) and I honestly want all of them , so...


----------



## AllanH (May 22, 2017)

I'm looking forward to the 24th. It'll be interesting to see how Spirfire chooses to share their success this time.


----------



## heisenberg (May 22, 2017)

Don't forget to check how much SSD/HD space you have left.


----------



## colony nofi (May 22, 2017)

heisenberg said:


> Don't forget to check how much SSD/HD space you have left.


I have ZERO space left on my main sample library drive. I need to upgrade to something to give me more room stat. I've already culled mics I don't use / libs I don't often use etc. Painful. But a nice problem to have I guess - means I shouldn't complain.


----------



## christianhenson (May 22, 2017)

This then 4 x https://www.amazon.co.uk/Samsung-inch-Solid-State-Drive/dp/B010UFKDHY/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1495522131&sr=8-7&keywords=2tb+ssd+drives (these)

simples

x


----------



## Spitfire Team (May 23, 2017)

Who has added what to their Wish List? Time is soon to be running out... 


frontline said:


> Wish list locked and loaded with Scandi bundle to celebrate 10 years Olafur Arnalds-style.


Nice Choice!


----------



## Spitfire Team (May 23, 2017)

AllanH said:


> Thank you @SpitfireTeam. Time to refresh the list.


What's in the update of your Wish List?


----------



## Musicam (May 23, 2017)

I am a runner


----------



## Anders Bru (May 23, 2017)

Added the Chamber Strings, as I've only heard great things about it (and I think it will go great with my Symphonic Strings and Albions). Also added eDNA Earth and the Kinematik add-on pack! Looking forward to making some awesome hybrid tracks


----------



## Parsifal666 (May 23, 2017)

rocking.xmas.man said:


> Anyway only things I would actually really care to pay for at the moment on the wishlist. Evo Grid 2



I opened EG2 up for the first time in months on a project and have been completely obsessed with that library for days since. You can make some thrillingly ethereal, haunting, gorgeous pads with it and overall I find the sound to be quite relaxing. It's nice to get a really huge 'verb on the appropriate patches; coupled with the airy sound of the strings you can get great, breathing atmospheres.

EVG 1 and 2 were the reason I didn't pick up Albion V (though I have and love the rest). I watched the video walkthrough while challenging myself to come up with sounds not dissimilar and had a lot of fun and even became very inspired in the doing. However, someday I'll probably grab V anyway...I mean, why ruin the set?


----------



## Parsifal666 (May 23, 2017)

Anders Bru said:


> Also added eDNA Earth and the Kinematik add-on pack! Looking forward to making some awesome hybrid tracks



Good stuff! I had to put time in going through the (repetitive but at times _*sensational*_) factory presets, but the DNA engine proved very easy to deal with and I started making things I wanted to hear. The sound and ease of use of EDNA is a worthy investment imo. And it can be one HECK of a lot of fun to mess with


----------



## gregh (May 23, 2017)

colony nofi said:


> I have ZERO space left on my main sample library drive. I need to upgrade to something to give me more room stat. I've already culled mics I don't use / libs I don't often use etc. Painful. But a nice problem to have I guess - means I shouldn't complain.


this is the sort of thing I used to do before I realised it was cheaper to upgrade than to spend my time worrying about space


----------



## MatFluor (May 23, 2017)

I don't know what will happen - money is tight 
This would be the perfect opportunity to finally get in some Spitfire stuff - I put Albion One into my Wishlist. I would love the bigger stuff, but I am very cautious about putting stuff on my wishlist - don't know why....


----------



## Firpow (May 23, 2017)

Provided that this is a sale campaign as with the previous wishlist-campaigns, does SF limit the number of rebate codes they send or do they send all on sale despite the number of products on the list.

I absolutely want to buy the SSB but would buy several other libraries if the rebate would be more than 30% off. Just do not want to end up not receiving the SSB voucher


----------



## Consona (May 23, 2017)

There should be some limit of how much stuff one can add to the Wish List. 

I added Albion IV and V for their unusual qualities I cannot get with any other library I have.
I added Andy Findon's kitbag 2 because I love the first one.
I added all "Spitfire symphonic" stuff because of the sound.
I added... yea, there should be some limit. 

Truth to be told, I'd be totally happy if SA released Masse during this event for us to buy.


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (May 23, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> You can make some thrillingly ethereal, haunting, gorgeous pads with it and overall I find the sound to be quite relaxing.


Yeah! I'm not doing real film-scoring but mostly covers of songs where I'm always struggling with string parts being a bit too steady - I'm always looking for something that gives me more movement, more texture more human character. The first time I used UIST my client reached out for me telling me that the orchestral parts of that half-playback were awesomely realistic. which in fact they were not. they were just well layered 'normal' articulations and the special articulalations from Albion IV making the strings come alive. (The song was a slow ballad from the musical pope joane)


----------



## dhlkid (May 23, 2017)

I added the Swam, Symphonic Strings, Brass & Woodwinds (Upgrade) and HZ03


----------



## Kaan Guner (May 23, 2017)

Is there any such algorithm that lowers the discount you take the more libraries you add? As in SSS only gets %40 but with 8 other items you only get %25?

Olafur, Evo Grid, Albion 5 and London. As these have so much character...


----------



## JeffvR (May 23, 2017)

Right on time! At the moment I was looking at SCS and wondering when the next sale would be... As I remember correctly they only added the discount to the first 3 items on your wish list.


----------



## EvilDragon (May 23, 2017)

christianhenson said:


> This then 4 x https://www.amazon.co.uk/Samsung-inch-Solid-State-Drive/dp/B010UFKDHY/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1495522131&sr=8-7&keywords=2tb+ssd+drives (these)
> 
> simples
> 
> x



Or, better and MUCH cheaper, for PC folks (and old Mac Pro tower folks):

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Icy-Dock-ExpressCage-MB324SP-B-Backplane/dp/B00WBEZYVI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1465402166&sr=8-1&keywords=MB324SP-B (2x THIS)

Coupled with THIS!


Same SSDs (x8), though  It's what I've done (except I went for 1 TB Samsungs) and it's absolutely amazing. Thunderbolt absolutely unnecessary and too expensive for this purpose. I feel sorry for all trashcan users.


----------



## Kaan Guner (May 23, 2017)

Ama


EvilDragon said:


> Or, better and MUCH cheaper, for PC folks (and old Mac Pro tower folks):
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Icy-Dock-ExpressCage-MB324SP-B-Backplane/dp/B00WBEZYVI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1465402166&sr=8-1&keywords=MB324SP-B (THIS)
> 
> ...


Amazon link alert!


----------



## EvilDragon (May 23, 2017)

Something wrong with posting Amazon links?


----------



## Kaan Guner (May 23, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> Something wrong with posting Amazon links?


Yes. For some reason they're not being displayed. Forum converts them automatically to a media file which won't show up.


----------



## EvilDragon (May 23, 2017)

I fixed the links as soon as I noticed that, try now.


----------



## Jaap (May 23, 2017)

Kaan Guner said:


> Yes. For some reason they're not being displayed. Forum converts them automatically to a media file which won't show up.



Probably due to adblocker


----------



## Kaan Guner (May 23, 2017)

@EvilDragon, Yep, they're fixed. Thanks. @Jaap I've decided to exclude it from VI now. Should have done it earlier.


----------



## Anders Bru (May 23, 2017)

Kaan Guner said:


> @EvilDragon, Yep, they're fixed. Thanks. @Jaap I've decided to exclude it from VI now. Should have done it earlier.


Did the same thing! Thanks


----------



## AllanH (May 23, 2017)

Spitfire Team said:


> What's in the update of your Wish List?


Only one thing:Spitfire Symphony Orchestra

I would love to have the entire orchestra and retire my few select BMLs


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (May 23, 2017)

as for storage you could also go for a smaller but really mobile solution: 2 TB SSD (sata based M.2) raid0 with usb 3.1 type C connection. You can get these things separately for different enclosures that now are available or go for a glyph atom which is basically just that concept


----------



## Flaneurette (May 23, 2017)

My wish is a close and intimate chamber orchestra or ensemble (quintet, sextet) recorded in a great sounding hall.

If you can make the ambiance / chamber sound like this I'll be throwing with money:



Antoine Forqueray (1672-1745): "La Couperin" for viola da gamba and basso continuo. Petr Wagner - viola da gamba.

Also, a good Viola da Gamba is another wish.


----------



## Parsifal666 (May 23, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> Or, better and MUCH cheaper, for PC folks (and old Mac Pro tower folks):
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Icy-Dock-ExpressCage-MB324SP-B-Backplane/dp/B00WBEZYVI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1465402166&sr=8-1&keywords=MB324SP-B (2x THIS)
> 
> ...



I'm wondering if I'd be wasting my time with this (I run Windows 10, i7, USB 3.0 and yes I realize those might not have anything to do with this item lol!).

https://reverb.com/item/2075751-lacie-rugged-thunderbolt-usb-3-0-250gb-portable-solid-state-drive


----------



## EvilDragon (May 23, 2017)

Yeah you probably would. USB3 while fast, still isn't a good solution for SSDs I find. Best use SATA or M.2 if possible - but for our streaming purposes, 850 Evos connected via SATA (or additional SATA controller card as I use it, since my mobo doesn't have an awful lot of SATA ports) is the bees knees.


----------



## Parsifal666 (May 23, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> Yeah you probably would. USB3 while fast, still isn't a good solution for SSDs I find. Best use SATA or M.2 if possible - but for our streaming purposes, 850 Evos connected via SATA (or additional SATA controller card as I use it, since my mobo doesn't have an awful lot of SATA ports) is the bees knees.



Thanks! I have the Samsung SATA 500gb external. I wanted to make room for incoming EVO Grids 3 and 4, and a smaller SSD card would fit the bill. Aw heck, I'll probably just grab the Samsung at Sweetwater, as I already know it's great.

Now that I think about it, if really hard pressed I could simply put the Spitfire libraries on my "regular old" usb stick. I have Albion II on one already, and of course the load times are at times unbearably slow, but I guess if I wanted to save I could just do that. The EVOs are becoming very important to this commission, and I only actually own the first 2 (the other two I've actually used in projects from my friends' computer).

Okay, apologies, too much information.


----------



## Musicam (May 23, 2017)

I wait EVO BRASS


----------



## Parsifal666 (May 23, 2017)

Musicam said:


> I wait EVO BRASS



I'd be all over that.


----------



## Spitfire Team (May 23, 2017)

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/wish-list/ (<div style="text-align: center"><script class="js-extraPhrases" type="application/json">
{
"lightbox_close": "Close",
"lightbox_next": "Next",
"lightbox_previous": "Previous",
"lightbox_error": "The requested content cannot be loaded. Please try again later.",
"lightbox_start_slideshow": "Start slideshow",
"lightbox_stop_slideshow": "Stop slideshow",
"lightbox_full_screen": "Full screen",
"lightbox_thumbnails": "Thumbnails",
"lightbox_download": "Download",
"lightbox_share": "Share",
"lightbox_zoom": "Zoom",
"lightbox_new_window": "New window",
"lightbox_toggle_sidebar": "Toggle sidebar"
}
</script>
<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="eecfd06c-b00a-4c3d-b41f-4b687e1469cd.jpg"
data-src="https://gallery.mailchimp.com/147ea0eb7d5a8ef4e35c359bd/images/eecfd06c-b00a-4c3d-b41f-4b687e1469cd.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="https://gallery.mailchimp.com/147ea0eb7d5a8ef4e35c359bd/images/eecfd06c-b00a-4c3d-b41f-4b687e1469cd.jpg"
data-url="https://gallery.mailchimp.com/147ea0eb7d5a8ef4e35c359bd/images/eecfd06c-b00a-4c3d-b41f-4b687e1469cd.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="eecfd06c-b00a-4c3d-b41f-4b687e1469cd.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div></div>)​


----------



## Parsifal666 (May 23, 2017)

So anyway, about that Evo Brass....


----------



## Michael Antrum (May 23, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> I'm wondering if I'd be wasting my time with this (I run Windows 10, i7, USB 3.0 and yes I realize those might not have anything to do with this item lol!).
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/2075751-lacie-rugged-thunderbolt-usb-3-0-250gb-portable-solid-state-drive



I have an iMac 5k i7, and I picked up one of these on TB second hand and dropped a 1TB flash drive in it and its been terrific. 

However I've outgrown it and I'm just about to pull the trigger on a refurbished HP Z800 workstation with 8 cores of Xeon and 48gb RAM running VE Pro 6 for £ 544 inc VAT.

But I've been delighted with it.


----------



## Soundhound (May 23, 2017)

For a SF Wish List newbie, how does the wish list work? You put stuff on your wish list and at xmas or some time in the future you get a discount on one or more on your list?


----------



## Michael Antrum (May 23, 2017)

That's what happened around Christmas. IIRC the discount was 25% off retail - so not to be sniffed at. 

However I may well have to leave it this time and wait for the next offer (probably Black Friday) as I need to sort out my storage/slave issues before I could entertain the idea of any more libraries.


----------



## lp59burst (May 23, 2017)

Spitfire Team said:


> http://www.spitfireaudio.com/wish-list/ (<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="eecfd06c-b00a-4c3d-b41f-4b687e1469cd.jpg"
> data-src="https://gallery.mailchimp.com/147ea0eb7d5a8ef4e35c359bd/images/eecfd06c-b00a-4c3d-b41f-4b687e1469cd.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
> <img src="https://gallery.mailchimp.com/147ea0eb7d5a8ef4e35c359bd/images/eecfd06c-b00a-4c3d-b41f-4b687e1469cd.jpg"
> data-url="https://gallery.mailchimp.com/147ea0eb7d5a8ef4e35c359bd/images/eecfd06c-b00a-4c3d-b41f-4b687e1469cd.jpg"
> ...


Still can't add/see SSB Exp to my wishlist. Says it's there on the SSB page but doesn't show on my Wishlist page...


----------



## MisteR (May 23, 2017)

lp59burst said:


> Still can't add/see SSB Exp to my wishlist. Says it's there on the SSB page but doesn't show on my Wishlist page...



It's always been this way with expansions. I got a coupon at Christmas, despite not being able to see it on my list, if that allays any fears.


----------



## quantum7 (May 23, 2017)

I just bought a new 2TB Samsung SSD drive, bringing me now up to 6TB of SSD goodness on my DAW PC.......just for this sort of situation.


----------



## heisenberg (May 23, 2017)

lp59burst said:


> Still can't add/see SSB Exp to my wishlist. Says it's there on the SSB page but doesn't show on my Wishlist page...



Similar experience to MisteR. I placed the Expansion Pack for Spitfire Chamber Strings on the Wish List. It was invisible but got a discount code for it when there was as wish list sale. Similarly, I have placed SSB on the wishlist and it is invisible. I expect the code will be there when they issue them for the upcoming sale.


----------



## SpitfireSupport (May 24, 2017)

lp59burst said:


> Still can't add/see SSB Exp to my wishlist. Says it's there on the SSB page but doesn't show on my Wishlist page..


We're looking into this issue, thanks for letting us know. If someone suffering from it could PM me their email address it would help a great deal. Thanks!


----------



## Vastman (May 24, 2017)

done!


----------



## SpitfireSupport (May 24, 2017)

Folks, I can confirm that even though expansion packs may not be showing on your wish list they are on there, just hidden so any promotions will take those items into account. Thanks for you patience.


----------



## Anders Wall (May 24, 2017)

@Spitfire Team or @SpitfireSupport 
I might be wrong, probably are, but didn't you have a "orchestral bundle" with Sable as the stings.
IE Woods, Brass and Sable
...was this before the Collections?

Regards,
Anders


----------



## Musicam (May 24, 2017)

SpitfireSupport said:


> Folks, I can confirm that even though expansion packs may not be showing on your wish list they are on there, just hidden so any promotions will take those items into account. Thanks for you patience.


When expires the offer?


----------



## SpitfireSupport (May 24, 2017)

WallofSound said:


> I might be wrong, probably are, but didn't you have a "orchestral bundle" with Sable as the stings.
> IE Woods, Brass and Sable
> ...was this before the Collections?



Hi WallofSound. The Orchestral "collection" (actually a product in its own right called "Spitfire Symphonic Orchestra") is Symphonic Strings, Symphonic Brass and Symphonic Woodwinds along with a completely free library - Masse. Sable was the forerunner to Spitfire Chamber Strings actually, so isn't included in this product.


----------



## mc_deli (May 24, 2017)

I had a good look through the product A-Z and I moved the HZ off my wish list and put:

Glass and Steel - pling plong sounds nice
HG2O - I'm "in the market" for a waterphone with two others on my wish list
Steel Drums - love carnival, it's the one weekend of the year I wish I was in London
Albino 4 - recent thread here got me listening to demos - awesome
Vintage Keys - why not - looks and sounds like fun with eDNA
Edna's Earth - eDNA again, looks like fun


----------



## James Marshall (May 24, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> I had a good look through the product A-Z and I moved the HZ off my wish list and put:
> Albino 4 - recent thread here got me listening to demos - awesome



I've heard it can only be played using white piano keys?


----------



## Parsifal666 (May 24, 2017)

James Marshall said:


> I've heard it can only be played using white piano keys?



And oh what you can do with those keys...


----------



## James Marshall (May 24, 2017)

Never has C major sounded so dark, atonal and aleatoric...


----------



## Parsifal666 (May 24, 2017)

James Marshall said:


> Never has C major sounded so dark, atonal and aleatoric...



I'm curious, do you not like Uist? If so, what's your specific gripe, please? Perhaps most importantly, have you ever worked with it (especially, say, on a funded musical project)? I'm asking respectfully.


----------



## James Marshall (May 24, 2017)

I don't own it so sorry can't really comment, I'm sure I would like it.

It's on my radar though and it looks like it's got some pretty fascinating articulations.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (May 24, 2017)

Had a couple of things sitting on my wish list for a while, amounting to around 2 grand (£) will be interesting to see what sort of deal it ends up as and if it's comparable to Black Friday. 

Hope each thing is discounted separately and not as a bundle. Don't think I could afford a couple of grands worth of libraries, even with a discount.


----------



## Musicam (May 24, 2017)

Coming soon... Hours


----------



## WindcryMusic (May 24, 2017)

While I scratched my biggest ticket items off of my wishlist over the last holiday season with the purchase of the Symphonic Orchestra, there are still a few things by Spitfire I may not need quite as much but could benefit from having, so I'm grateful for them doing this (if there are discounts that are comparable to those during the holidays). SCS and HZ01 are on there for me, along with EVO Grid 2 (I've already purchased EVO Grid 1, but it was difficult to choose between those two at the time, and I wouldn't mind having both available).


----------



## Vavastrasza (May 24, 2017)

Spitfire Team said:


> http://www.spitfireaudio.com/wish-list/ (<script class="js-extraPhrases" type="application/json">
> {
> "lightbox_close": "Close",
> "lightbox_next": "Next",
> ...



Since you are so ostentatiously British, why do you arrange your releases and offers to match the American timezone?


----------



## SoNowWhat? (May 24, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> I'm curious, do you not like Uist? If so, what's your specific gripe, please? Perhaps most importantly, have you ever worked with it (especially, say, on a funded musical project)? I'm asking respectfully.


There was a typo/autocorrect by @mc_deli mate. Albino instead of Albion hence the white keys ref.

I think...


Edit - also updated Wishlist. Nearly missed this somehow.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (May 24, 2017)

WindcryMusic said:


> While I scratched my biggest ticket items off of my wishlist over the last holiday season with the purchase of the Symphonic Orchestra, there are still a few things by Spitfire I may not need quite as much but could benefit from having, so I'm grateful for them doing this (if there are discounts that are comparable to those during the holidays). SCS and HZ01 are on there for me, along with EVO Grid 2 (I've already purchased EVO Grid 1, but it was difficult to choose between those two at the time, and I wouldn't mind having both available).



Yeah, I've got Symphonic Orchestra on my wish list, but having also bought HWO recently it might be a bit of waste of money.

Also have Evo 1 on my list which I've been meaning to get for ages now and have the trailer library "red something or other", which I've been put off by in the past by the price tag.


----------



## Parsifal666 (May 24, 2017)

Folks I'm not entirely sure whether, if you have either just Evo 1 or Evo 2 the other is entirely essential. You get a bit more beauty in Evo 2 (the tutti patches can be ethereal in a unique way) and the Extreme patches can be amazing in both...but to me Evo 2 seemed more like an upgrade overall. Had I known this before, I would have only bought Evo 2, and I'm a veteran GAS-attackee (uh, or something).

I would find it cool to be challenged on this, as I could very well be wrong (and would LOVE to learn how!).

These days my obsessions are with Grids 3 and 4, the idea of Evo Woodwinds (and BRASS, @Spitfire Team , not to remind you excessively LOL!) really interests me.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (May 24, 2017)

Interesting, just put Evo 2 on my list, just in case.


----------



## Parsifal666 (May 24, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> Interesting, just put Evo 2 on my list, just in case.



Get ready for some of the most fascinating pads, all at your beck and call.

Spitfire, I'm ready for a free Evo 4 now!


----------



## Musicam (May 24, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> Get ready for some of the most fascinating pads, all at your beck and call.
> 
> Spitfire, I'm ready for a free Evo 4 now!


EVO BRASS?


----------



## Parsifal666 (May 24, 2017)

Musicam said:


> EVO BRASS?



I'd be all over it.


----------



## Brendon Williams (May 24, 2017)

Does the number of items on the wish list affect the resulting discounts? For example, will someone who lists one item get a bigger deal for that item than someone who listed that same item and 5 others?


----------



## Vavastrasza (May 24, 2017)

Brendon Williams said:


> Does the number of items on the wish list affect the resulting discounts? For example, will someone who lists one item get a bigger deal for that item than someone who listed that same item and 5 others?



If I recall correctly from Black Friday, you only got two coupons selected, presumably randomly, from your Wish List.


----------



## Brendon Williams (May 24, 2017)

Vavastrasza said:


> If I recall correctly from Black Friday, you only got two coupons selected, presumably randomly, from your Wish List.



Thanks!


----------



## NoamL (May 24, 2017)

I put EVO1 & EVO2 on my list.  happy anniversary SF!


----------



## WindcryMusic (May 24, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> Folks I'm not entirely sure whether, if you have either just Evo 1 or Evo 2 the other is entirely essential. You get a bit more beauty in Evo 2 (the tutti patches can be ethereal in a unique way) ...



The last sentence is precisely why I want Evo 2 ... I do think it offers more than Evo 1 in that area (judging from the Spitfire walkthroughs and statements). I got Evo 1 initially because I wanted the broadest possible palette of evolutions and it seemed like the safest way to get started, but in retrospect a "beautiful evolution" (as opposed to a "horror evolution") is probably the type that is most commonly appropriate for the music I write, so I feel a little too constrained by Evo 1 in that regard.


----------



## Musicam (May 24, 2017)

Read the proyect of EVOS and you find the reference. Good Luck! Much Love!


----------



## Parsifal666 (May 24, 2017)

WindcryMusic said:


> The last sentence is precisely why I want Evo 2 ... I do think it offers more than Evo 1 in that area (judging from the Spitfire walkthroughs and statements). I got Evo 1 initially because I wanted the broadest possible palette of evolutions and it seemed like the safest way to get started, but in retrospect a "beautiful evolution" (as opposed to a "horror evolution") is probably the type that is most commonly appropriate for the music I write, so I feel a little too constrained by Evo 1 in that regard.



You can discover on your own some really haunting, near tear-jerking sounds. I remember when I first had it I was Zebra crazy and messed a bit with layering some of my self-made evos with the "Padsheaven" soundset. I made some really lovely pieces, but when I came to final mixdown I listened to the (layered) evos solo and realized they were more than enough for what I was trying to get across: a minimalist-leaning visit to say, the Sistine Chapel. Something you think you'd hear if you believed in heaven.


----------



## WindcryMusic (May 24, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> You can discover on your own some really haunting, near tear-jerking sounds. I remember when I first had it I was Zebra crazy and messed a bit with layering some of my self-made evos with the "Padsheaven" soundset. I made some really lovely pieces, but when I came to final mixdown I listened to the (layered) evos solo and realized they were more than enough for what I was trying to get across: a minimalist-leaning visit to say, the Sistine Chapel. Something you think you'd hear if you believed in heaven.



Please stop ... you're making me drool all over my keyboard.


----------



## Parsifal666 (May 24, 2017)

Whoa, forgive me, as I read my last post and saw how I completely minimized the very rugged, ragged, extreme side of Evo Grid 2. You can coax some serious aggression there.


----------



## Parsifal666 (May 24, 2017)

WindcryMusic said:


> Please stop ... you're making me drool all over my keyboard.



It's niche, which makes it perfect for people who already have stuff like Berlin, EW, CS, and/or Spitfire strings and thus don't really need any more good ensemble or solo string instruments. You know, you could call it a "character library", kind of like a Waldorf synth compared to a more vanilla sounding (but excellent) instrument like Serum.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (May 24, 2017)

so when will the emails go out?


----------



## MaxOctane (May 24, 2017)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> so when will the emails go out?



Well, they didn't say emails would be at 5pm today London time, just that's when the wishlists should be updated by.


----------



## dtcomposer (May 24, 2017)

Email sent. Unfortunately for me Spitfire's already generous educational discount is a better deal than their 10th anniversary one. Still a great option for those who can't take advantage of the EDU option. The excitement of a sale almost has me primed to buy something anyway, haha.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (May 24, 2017)

Not bad. £50 off Evo' s and £90 off Red Cola. Decisions decisions...


----------



## NoamL (May 24, 2017)

Awesome! Thanks Spitfire!!!


----------



## WindcryMusic (May 24, 2017)

Very nice discounts, for sure. Now the only problem is that I have some tough financial decisions to make over the next day or two ... or seven.


----------



## MatFluor (May 24, 2017)

Waiting for the Mail here....hope the discounts make it affordable


----------



## D Halgren (May 24, 2017)

Still waiting for the mail here as well


----------



## nulautre (May 24, 2017)

to quote Tom Petty... "Waiting is the hardest part"


----------



## Daisser (May 24, 2017)

I've been desperately trying not to buy stuff as I have tons of VIs (and so much left to explore) but I've been itching for Tundra since it came out. I haven't gotten the email yet but I think this one's going to open my wallet a bit!


----------



## D Halgren (May 24, 2017)

Daisser said:


> I've been desperately trying not to buy stuff as I have tons of VIs (and so much left to explore) but I've been itching for Tundra since it came out. I haven't gotten the email yet but I think this one's going to open my wallet a bit!



Tundra is excellent! I love layering it with SCS, especially the Air and Ice longs.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (May 24, 2017)

Damn, seriously don't know what to go for. Really want all three (Evo 1&2 and Red Cola Trailer Giant). Can't justify spending another £500 though. :(


----------



## D Halgren (May 24, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> Damn, seriously don't know what to go for. Really want all three (Evo 1&2 and Red Cola Trailer Giant). Can't justify spending another £500 though. :(



What was the discount, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Puzzlefactory (May 24, 2017)

£50 each off the Evos and £90 off the red cola.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (May 24, 2017)

and downloading Tundra V.......... will everybody else please stop downloading their new babies, so I have mine in soon?


----------



## MillsMixx (May 24, 2017)

Just got my discount email. Problem was I put too many things on my wishlist and Spitfire only selected a few of them for discount and picked them for me rather than the ones I "really" wanted first. Lesson learned. Be selective. I was under the impression that everything on the wishlist would be discounted.


----------



## Anders Bru (May 24, 2017)

dtcomposer said:


> Unfortunately for me Spitfire's already generous educational discount is a better deal than their 10th anniversary one.


I'm in the same boat, haha. But I just enjoy being part of it  Still, very generous of Spitfire.


----------



## D Halgren (May 24, 2017)

Just received my email! LCO here I come! Thanks Spitfire!


----------



## Rohann (May 24, 2017)

Thanks Spitfire for the generosity! Some fantastic savings given out here.


----------



## coprhead6 (May 24, 2017)

I was able to get codes for Chamber Strings, the Expansion Pack, and Sacconi.... but I can only afford two.

Is the expansion pack amazing enough to be had over Sacconi?


----------



## nulautre (May 24, 2017)

MillsMixx said:


> Just got my discount email. Problem was I put too many things on my wishlist and Spitfire only selected a few of them for discount and picked them for me rather than the ones I "really" wanted first. Lesson learned. Be selective. I was under the impression that everything on the wishlist would be discounted.


I did the EXACT same thing... i'm trying to decide if i need to have the "Honey I need to max out the credit card" conversation yet or not.


----------



## mc_deli (May 24, 2017)

5 items in my "WL" - 25% off
Very nice of them
Happy 10th birthday
I will probably take one of the items. Let's face it. I deserve it, right?


----------



## rvb (May 24, 2017)

Haha, these discounts are so tempting!! Does anyone know for how long these discountcodes will be available?


----------



## Musicam (May 24, 2017)




----------



## Puzzlefactory (May 24, 2017)

I've decided not to bother. 

I've got enough sound libraries that I haven't fully explored (or even come close) so can't justify buying more. Going to resist my GAS.

And besides, I would rather put any spare cash towards a more powerful computer.


----------



## MillsMixx (May 24, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> I've decided not to bother.
> 
> And besides, I would rather put any spare cash towards a more powerful computer.



This too is what I need more than anything. What good are all these libraries if you don't have the power to use them. I'm in the same boat and must resist as tempting as that Evo bundle looks.


----------



## heisenberg (May 24, 2017)

rvb said:


> Haha, these discounts are so tempting!! Does anyone know for how long these discountcodes will be available?



If you placed the items on your wishlist and got the codes they are good till midnight May 31st, BST. Once you get the email with the codes you will see the expiry date for the codes.


----------



## rvb (May 24, 2017)

Yes I got the email, thanks! I will have some time to think about it than!


----------



## Parsifal666 (May 24, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> I've decided not to bother.
> 
> I've got enough sound libraries that I haven't fully explored (or even come close) so can't justify buying more. Going to resist my GAS.
> 
> And besides, I would rather put any spare cash towards a more powerful computer.



This...to a degree. I'll get Evo Grid 3 but hold off for awhile on libraries. My s.o. wasn't happy...


----------



## Ninjur (May 24, 2017)

this is sick, i am broke, but i might buy something unexpectedly anyway...

this is how you get customers!


----------



## Rohann (May 24, 2017)

coprhead6 said:


> I was able to get codes for Chamber Strings, the Expansion Pack, and Sacconi.... but I can only afford two.
> 
> Is the expansion pack amazing enough to be had over Sacconi?


You're really just getting more mic and mixing options. SCS is already so vast and the available mics already give a pretty fantastic mix. If it were up to me I'd opt for Sacconi, you can achieve a sound with Sacconi that you obviously can't with SCS.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (May 24, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> This...to a degree. I'll get Evo Grid 3 but hold off for awhile on libraries. My s.o. wasn't happy...



Yeah, Evo grid is what tempted me the most as it was the cheapest and what I've had my eye on the longest. 

But like I say, there's so much to explore in my other libraries. I haven't even opened a single pad from gravity yet. Let alone all the stuff in Edna earth or even the developer patches in Albion One. 

I need to stop buying new stuff and utilise the stuff I've got. (Hell haven't opened half the patches in damage and I've had that for years).


----------



## Parsifal666 (May 24, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> Yeah, Evo grid is what tempted me the most as it was the cheapest and what I've had my eye on the longest.
> 
> But like I say, there's so much to explore in my other libraries. I haven't even opened a single pad from gravity yet. Let alone all the stuff in Edna earth or even the developer patches in Albion One.
> 
> I need to stop buying new stuff and utilise the stuff I've got. (Hell haven't opened half the patches in damage and I've had that for years).



Prepare to have fun going back to Damage...I was a little surprised you mentioned the Cola library, because I thought I remembered you getting EDNA. To me having EDNA (especially not being more versed in it) would cover my need for awhile.


----------



## Rohann (May 24, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> Yeah, Evo grid is what tempted me the most as it was the cheapest and what I've had my eye on the longest.
> 
> But like I say, there's so much to explore in my other libraries. I haven't even opened a single pad from gravity yet. Let alone all the stuff in Edna earth or even the developer patches in Albion One.
> 
> I need to stop buying new stuff and utilise the stuff I've got. (Hell haven't opened half the patches in damage and I've had that for years).


It's really easy to fall into the trap of buying new stuff for the sake of it. Thankfully my budget is limited so I can break out of my GAS a little more quickly than if I had more resources.

I think it's honestly easier to buy new libraries and "have things" than explore and use things creatively. I know the last thing I want to be is someone who owns a lot of musical tools but doesn't know how to use them well. I know way too many people in the guitar playing world who spend most of their time buying and selling their gear, rather than actually playing.
There's something quite satisfying about knowing your tools well.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (May 24, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> Prepare to have fun going back to Damage...I was a little surprised you mentioned the Cola library, because I thought I remembered you getting EDNA. To me having EDNA (especially not being more versed in it) would cover my need for awhile.



Earth is more pads and synth sounds. Red Cola is more "trailer hits" by the look of it. I thought it would be fun running big hits through the Edna engine...


----------



## Parsifal666 (May 24, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> Earth is more pads and synth sounds. Red Cola is more "trailer hits" by the look of it. I thought it would be fun running big hits through the Edna engine...



That would be fun (though Damage can handle that); also some of the stuff from the Albions (I can't recall what you own), if you dig into the latter you might end up happily surprised and possibly even forget Cola. Or not. There's just tons of useable samples in those libraries.


----------



## Ninjur (May 24, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> Earth is more pads and synth sounds. Red Cola is more "trailer hits" by the look of it. I thought it would be fun running big hits through the Edna engine...


i am also looking at Cola..ufff
first i said if it's -50% i am buying, but now it seems i might buy anyway.
It's a shame there aren't more videos on this library to see if it's worth.


----------



## Parsifal666 (May 24, 2017)

Audio Imperia also has some terrific samples with supernaturally great hits, pulses, stingers...you might want to look them up.


----------



## Ryan99 (May 24, 2017)

25% off discount code. At least my wallet is safe for now...


----------



## R. Soul (May 24, 2017)

Maybe I'm spoiled with Audioplugins and VST buzz' usual 50-70% off, cause 25% doesn't really excite me anymore.


----------



## Musicam (May 24, 2017)




----------



## Jeffrey Peterson (May 24, 2017)

40% and I think you would've had me. I want developers to get a fair price, but the items in my wish list were more wants, than needs.


----------



## NoamL (May 24, 2017)

I was gonna get Evo1+2 anyway eventually. I've used Scary Strings _*so*_ many times in paid projects! And $100+ off the bundle was just the incentive I needed


----------



## Musicam (May 24, 2017)

Yes, this is the word: incentive


----------



## Rohann (May 24, 2017)

R. Soul said:


> Maybe I'm spoiled with Audioplugins and VST buzz' usual 50-70% off, cause 25% doesn't really excite me anymore.


Not sure it's really comparable. Often it's "75% X collection", where it includes 3 ok-but-outdated libraries with a fourth "up to date" library, with the first 3 often not being very usable in comparison, so it really works out to 25-30% off the fourth, if that makes sense. Spitfire's stuff is extremely high-quality in comparison to much of what I see there, so 25% of is still pretty significant, especially considering they make libraries and not effects plugins.


----------



## WindcryMusic (May 24, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> This...to a degree. I'll get Evo Grid 3 but hold off for awhile on libraries. My s.o. wasn't happy...



One of the few times when the absence of an S.O. is beneficial ... at least from the "want new stuff" aspect, not so much from the "have the budget for new stuff" aspect.

That said, I think I can at least afford (or can't afford to pass up) SCS this time around, although I am making myself perform a long-neglected chore this evening before I allow myself this indulgence. Beyond that, I haven't decided yet, but HZ01 is looking pretty enticing too (love those mic positions).


----------



## R. Soul (May 24, 2017)

Rohann said:


> Not sure it's really comparable. Often it's "75% X collection", where it includes 3 ok-but-outdated libraries with a fourth "up to date" library, with the first 3 often not being very usable in comparison, so it really works out to 25-30% off the fourth, if that makes sense. Spitfire's stuff is extremely high-quality in comparison to much of what I see there, so 25% of is still pretty significant, especially considering they make libraries and not effects plugins.


I don't really want to make a big list of devs in Spitfire's thread but I can think of a few devs that regularly have 40-50% and some that pretty much have products on sale constantly. Whether they are 'extremely high quality' is of course a matter of taste but they products are similarly priced anyway.
So yeah, for a '10 year anniversary' I was expecting a bit more.


----------



## Musicam (May 24, 2017)

Yes I was expecting a bit more for 10 year anniversary


----------



## KerrySmith (May 24, 2017)

R. Soul said:


> I don't really want to make a big list of devs in Spitfire's thread but I can think of a few devs that regularly have 40-50% and some that pretty much have products on sale constantly. Whether they are 'extremely high quality' is of course a matter of taste but they products are similarly priced anyway.
> So yeah, for a '10 year anniversary' I was expecting a bit more.



I don't know what devs you are referring to, but I do consider "recorded-live" orchestral libraries differently than non-orchestral VIs. Paying 300 musicians for a buy-out on the amount of time necessary to sample all of those articulations and dynamics, plus the orchestration and parts printing, plus the studio time, plus engineers, plus equipment rental, and then going through all of the material, cutting it, editing it coding it, scripting it.... it's a big undertaking. See what it costs to book a full orchestra for just one hour of (unsupervised) recording and even the full price on the SSO or the Berlin series seems like a deal.


----------



## frontline (May 24, 2017)

Scandi bundle is a definite, which for me adds Olafur Arnalds Evos & Composer Toolkit -- I've been eyeing these for quite some time. 

Mulling the Hybrid bundle to add HZ01 and EDNA (primarily looking at HZ01, but completing the bundle with EDNA makes sense given cost differentials and likelihood I would find use for EDNA).

I don't strictly "need" HZ01, but in watching walk-throughs again, it seems very nicely done, offering more than a fair level of control and, I suspect, satisfaction. Regardless, I'll applaud Spitfire in the risks taken/effort expended to make these tools/options available for consideration.


----------



## galactic orange (May 24, 2017)

I had 5 items in my list and got a discount for each of them. One of those, SCS Additional Mics and Mixes was invisible and I didn't know it was on my Wish List.  

I'm not of the mindset of "expecting" a developer such as Spitfire to offer a discount, whether they have in the past or not, but I find it a very nice gesture when they do. Since this is a commercial thread, I think it's better to refrain from delving into the pluses and minuses of competitor libraries here. There are plenty of places for that outside of this wish list deal thread. I'm just a little surprised at the "meh" reaction. Regardless of the percent amount, deals like this make me feel like a valued customer and Spitfire are obviously motivated to create great products for us to make music with.


----------



## Parsifal666 (May 24, 2017)

I got my Evo Grid 3, really excited, I already have a place for it in my commission.

About 172 or so US, very nice price for what I got...and part of what I got is a random die function that gives me seemingly unlimited possibilities.


----------



## Daisser (May 24, 2017)

D Halgren said:


> Tundra is excellent! I love layering it with SCS, especially the Air and Ice longs.



Holy wow Tundra is fantastic! Spitfire makes some pretty amazing sample libraries, but their sound generation synths are off the charts. I bought Mural Evolution before it was retired as a standalone product and I find I use it all the time. Tundra will be another one I'll use all over- thanks for the sale Spitfire!!!


----------



## heisenberg (May 24, 2017)

Mural Evo is fantastic. I think it will resurface in a different form before long. A day without an Evo is a day without sunshine.


----------



## quantum7 (May 24, 2017)

I'm preparing for composing my next album so I ended up buying Tundra and the Chapel Organ, as I always like buying new libraries & instruments for inspiration to compose new albums with. I also recently bought 2 new hardware synths, a Modal Electronics 002 & 008....which are supurb! It looks like Merry Old England's instrument goodness will be all over my upcoming album.


----------



## MaxOctane (May 24, 2017)

Oliver's In Action video for Union Chapel Organ is amazing.


----------



## lp59burst (May 24, 2017)

SpitfireSupport said:


> Folks, I can confirm that even though expansion packs may not be showing on your wish list they are on there, just hidden so any promotions will take those items into account. Thanks for you patience.


Yup, worked for me. I got my SSB Exp discount code. Thanks guys...


----------



## higgs (May 24, 2017)

I'm considering HZ03. Can anyone speak about this library?

I wanted to add something different -something I'd not normally pick up- to my library of libraries during the anniversary wishlist sale. If they'd only released the long awaited Banjo Swarm for this promo.


----------



## Rohann (May 24, 2017)

R. Soul said:


> I don't really want to make a big list of devs in Spitfire's thread but I can think of a few devs that regularly have 40-50% and some that pretty much have products on sale constantly. Whether they are 'extremely high quality' is of course a matter of taste but they products are similarly priced anyway.
> So yeah, for a '10 year anniversary' I was expecting a bit more.


That's fair I suppose. I don't see many devs update their old products the way Spitfire does. Without naming names, certain devs have some great instruments but also some I wouldn't bother buying at 75% off and a track record of never really updating their instruments.


----------



## quantum7 (May 24, 2017)

Tundra- WOW! My favorite out of all the Albions. Really, really good material here. I am going to definitely make good use of this on my next album.


----------



## holywilly (May 24, 2017)

Now I'm a happy BT Phobos owner, thanks Spitfire!


----------



## galactic orange (May 25, 2017)

Tundra, Union Chapel Organ, and Phobos are three of the five on my list. Still having a hard time choosing.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (May 25, 2017)

R. Soul said:


> I don't really want to make a big list of devs in Spitfire's thread but I can think of a few devs that regularly have 40-50% and some that pretty much have products on sale constantly. Whether they are 'extremely high quality' is of course a matter of taste but they products are similarly priced anyway.
> So yeah, for a '10 year anniversary' I was expecting a bit more.


Off course I don't know what 'others' do in this regards, but one ethos of Spitfire Audio is that they offer all participating musicians royalties of all their libs they collaborated on.
I'd say that is a good reason to keep the sales to a reasonable range.
I personally can appreciate this respectful manner of dealing with the musicians effort and time.
Most likely why they also get collaborations with so many already 'established' musicians that want to work with SA.


----------



## Spitfire Team (May 25, 2017)

quantum7 said:


> Tundra- WOW! My favorite out of all the Albions. Really, really good material here. I am going to definitely make good use of this on my next album.


Enjoy!!


----------



## Spitfire Team (May 25, 2017)

rvb said:


> Haha, these discounts are so tempting!! Does anyone know for how long these discountcodes will be available?


Hi there, they will be available until May 31st! Double check your email and click the link showing when your codes will expire depending on what timezone you're in.


----------



## R. Soul (May 25, 2017)

I've been quoted 4 times. I feel like a minor celebrity now 

@Silence-is-Golden I didn't know that. That's very cool of them - but it doesn't help me if I still can't afford their products. 
@thereus Same as you I presume.
@KerrySmith I can think of 3-4 major devs of the top of my head who have sales and record orchestra's. 
@Rohann That might be correct. If updates are important to you, there's certainly companies that are way worse. 

In any case, I don't want to drop any more negativity on this thread, so I'll leave this thread to the people who it was meant for. 
Enjoy the sales


----------



## Parsifal666 (May 25, 2017)

I'm wondering how Olafur Arnalds Evolutions stands out from the Evos. Pretty sure I heard a little overlap in the walkthroughs, but I'd love to be corrected.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (May 25, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> I'm wondering how Olafur Arnalds Evolutions stands out from the Evos. Pretty sure I heard a little overlap in the walkthroughs, but I'd love to be corrected.



It's mostly about sonic texture...you can hear the individual players as there are only 4 of them doing it the same time. In other words it is way more intimate (which i really like), on the other hand sometimes it is more identifiable (almost like a small soloist sitting in the middle of the texture and you hear the same trill for example often).


----------



## Karsten Vogt (May 25, 2017)

@Spitfire Team to which address can I send the birthday present to?


----------



## AdamKmusic (May 25, 2017)

Wish the code would last a little longer, need to get me some HZ01 but lacking the funds right now!


----------



## Parsifal666 (May 25, 2017)

Craig Sharmat said:


> It's mostly about sonic texture...you can hear the individual players as there are only 4 of them doing it the same time. In other words it is way more intimate (which i really like), on the other hand sometimes it is more identifiable (almost like a small soloist sitting in the middle of the texture and you hear the same trill for example often).



Thank you! I'll be checking out the Olaf walkthrough again, but based on what I've heard and your post I think I'll pick up Evo 4 (at least part of the reason is because it's evolving woodwinds, which really interests me).

I've heavily considered Albion V, but wonder whether it's particularly urgent when I own the first few evos, not to mention all the other Albions.


----------



## Parsifal666 (May 25, 2017)

It's interesting, after I listened to Henson's "*Alien Isolation*" soundtrack just now I couldn't help but feel a bit amused...not because it was bad (though I didn't care for it much, just my opinion), but because you can actually hear the Evos in quite a bit of it, or at least an approximation of "that" sound. In fact, sounds to me as though the Evos pervade.

But that's cool, of course (I certainly am not making light of the probably superhuman effort it took to make that soundtrack)! Hey, here's a composer who probably made some nice bank off that one, plus the game was more than well received. Kudos to Olaf!


----------



## Ultraxenon (May 25, 2017)

Perfect time to get Albion Tundra


----------



## ccarreira (May 25, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> I'm wondering how Olafur Arnalds Evolutions stands out from the Evos. Pretty sure I heard a little overlap in the walkthroughs, but I'd love to be corrected.



Olafur Arnalds Evolutions is more about morphing textures than musical evolutions. Its a sound designer dream.


----------



## Parsifal666 (May 25, 2017)

ccarreira said:


> Olafur Arnalds Evolutions is more about morphing textures than musical evolutions. Its a sound designer dream.



Thanks this was a huge help! I already have plenty of stuff like that. I'll grab Evo 4...

my only problem with this deal is that I get paid the evening of June 1st here in America, and I'd definitely pick up a couple of the discounted items then. As it is, I'll have to wait until the next sale for more great stuff.


----------



## prodigalson (May 25, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> Thanks this was a huge help! I already have plenty of stuff like that. I'll grab Evo 4...
> 
> my only problem with this deal is that I get paid the evening of June 1st here in America, and I'd definitely pick up a couple of the discounted items then. As it is, I'll have to wait until the next sale for more great stuff.



Also important to note that Evo 4 is WOODWINDS, not Strings.

...minor detail.........


----------



## Parsifal666 (May 25, 2017)

prodigalson said:


> Also important to note that Evo 4 is WOODWINDS, not Strings.
> 
> ...minor detail.........



That's actually the main reason I'm buying them.


----------



## Spitfire Team (May 25, 2017)

Alien Isolation features very little evos everything was created bespoke for the project.... The AI sample packs I have are so awesome but I'm not allowed to use them on anything else :-(


----------



## Parsifal666 (May 25, 2017)

Spitfire Team said:


> Alien Isolation features very little evos everything was created bespoke for the project.... The AI sample packs I have are so awesome but I'm not allowed to use them on anything else :-(



Ohhh. I have to issue a bit of an apology, as it seems libraries like Evo Grid were born more _*out of*_ Olaf's work on AI than vice versa.

I would never even attempt to besmirch what Olaf's done, a very fine (and far, far more successful composer than I might ever be).

Actually, I owe a full on apology (so...does that mean I get an extra day for the sale? lol!)


----------



## mc_deli (May 25, 2017)

Spitfire Team said:


> Alien Isolation features very little evos everything was created bespoke for the project.... The AI sample packs I have are so awesome but I'm not allowed to use them on anything else :-(


Dude/dudette - who are you?
It's much nicer to chat with a person rather than a "faceless corporation".

I got Steel Drums and HG2O because I am as tight as a fish's harris right now and that's water tight.
Thank you SA


----------



## Parsifal666 (May 25, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> Dude/dudette - who are you?



I have to give it up for @mc_deli, I am a totally corny person and rarely see the "dude/dudette" bomb dropped.

But I'm being weird: there are people who don't know much about me either here. Though it's definitely not as though they're missing anything.


----------



## philippe (May 25, 2017)

Anyone else not received their email?


----------



## kaiyoti (May 25, 2017)

Much like last time, I think some individuals might not get the emails and have to email support to request for the manually, is this still the case?

@Spitfire Team


----------



## EvilDragon (May 25, 2017)

Yeah, looks like so. I didn't get any e-mail either.


----------



## SillyMidOn (May 25, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> Thanks this was a huge help! I already have plenty of stuff like that. I'll grab Evo 4...
> 
> my only problem with this deal is that I get paid the evening of June 1st here in America, and I'd definitely pick up a couple of the discounted items then. As it is, I'll have to wait until the next sale for more great stuff.


Why not use a credit card?


----------



## Rohann (May 25, 2017)

Spitfire Team said:


> Alien Isolation features very little evos everything was created bespoke for the project.... The AI sample packs I have are so awesome but I'm not allowed to use them on anything else :-(


Not allowed to use them on anything else? Man that would be frustrating...


----------



## Parsifal666 (May 25, 2017)

thereus said:


> Somebody finds it hard to give up old habits, methinks.



Methinks...Thor! Very cool.


----------



## mc_deli (May 25, 2017)

thereus said:


> Somebody finds it hard to give up old habits, methinks.


...said the nun to the bard, and she was never to be heard from again, aside from a faint undulation, a soft carpet - a shag-pile if you will - of evocative, loin-girding streams of whispering twisted sequential space-froth.


----------



## nulautre (May 25, 2017)

well... i promised myself that i was done buying new sample libraries... 



annnnnnnnnd Uist is now downloading


----------



## rvb (May 25, 2017)

AdamKmusic said:


> Wish the code would last a little longer, need to get me some HZ01 but lacking the funds right now!


Same here! Some funds coming my way around the 12th of June! Would be great to keep this discount code a little longer haha.


----------



## Parsifal666 (May 25, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> ...said the nun to the bard, and she was never to be heard from again, aside from a faint undulation, a soft carpet - a shag-pile if you will - of evocative, loin-girding streams of whispering twisted sequential space-froth.



Zounds!


----------



## Parsifal666 (May 25, 2017)

thereus said:


> Spitfire Audio hq sounds more interesting than I had expected.



Aye.


----------



## MillsMixx (May 25, 2017)

Is 15% on "bundles" as low as Spitfire will ever go? 
Just curious if I should be holding out for a Black Friday sale or the Christmas end of year savings that they bestow upon us annually.


----------



## WindcryMusic (May 25, 2017)

thereus said:


> HZP.
> 
> This is going to take some time to download.
> 
> Thanks Spitfire.



Haha, I hear that! For me, SCS overnight, and HZ01 core being pulled down now with the additional mics and mixes to come. Gonna be a beautiful, long weekend (even if it is raining). Thank you indeed, Spitfire!


----------



## ClefferNotes (May 25, 2017)

Thanks so much again @Spitfire Team for the generous offer. I am blown away by my newest toy: Ólafur Arnalds Toolkit. Very very happy!!


----------



## Musicam (May 25, 2017)

People, very happy!


----------



## AllanH (May 25, 2017)

MillsMixx said:


> Is 15% on "bundles" as low as Spitfire will ever go?
> Just curious if I should be holding out for a Black Friday sale or the Christmas end of year savings that they bestow upon us annually.


I've never seen bundles better than 15%. There is already a built-in discount in being a bundle; that's the explanation I recall.


----------



## Parsifal666 (May 26, 2017)

So, if you were to buy just one, would it be an Evo Grid, Olafur Evolutions, or Albion V (which contains an evo grid I believe)?


----------



## Daisser (May 26, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> So, if you were to buy just one, would it be an Evo Grid, Olafur Evolutions, or Albion V (which contains an evo grid I believe)?



Albion V has an Evo grid and a ton of their eDNA engine based synths one being better then the next. The air and ice legatos soar. Cant speak for the other two but there's one note about Tundra that makes it different from many others imo. Lots of synths, pads, outside the norm articulations aim for strings or string like sounds but in Tundra you get that in Brass and Woodwinds. The Brass has this magestic sound that is sweeping. Winds have this fine line between angelic and demonic. Just gotta watch the reverb and use the close micing. And as all spitire stuff does, it blends with other samples like warm homemade butter.


----------



## StillLife (May 26, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> So, if you were to buy just one, would it be an Evo Grid, Olafur Evolutions, or Albion V (which contains an evo grid I believe)?


This is exactly the question I have been asking myself all through the day.
Luxury problems are problems too!
Anyone has an argument that tips the one over the other two?


----------



## Parsifal666 (May 26, 2017)

Daisser said:


> Albion V has an Evo grid and a ton of their eDNA engine based synths one being better then the next. The air and ice legatos soar. Cant speak for the other two but there's one note about Tundra that makes it different from many others imo. Lots of synths, pads, outside the norm articulations aim for strings or string like sounds but in Tundra you get that in Brass and Woodwinds. The Brass has this magestic sound that is sweeping. Winds have this fine line between angelic and demonic. Just gotta watch the reverb and use the close micing. And as all spitire stuff does, it blends with other samples like warm homemade butter.



Sounds fascinating. I'm a bit more tempted by the Evolutions that both Evo Grid 3 and the Olafur offer. I must say though, all of my first four Albions are essential for me, so I can't imagine V would be any different in terms of outstanding quality.


----------



## Parsifal666 (May 26, 2017)

StillLife said:


> This is exactly the question I have been asking myself all through the day.
> Luxury problems are problems too!
> Anyone has an argument that tips the one over the other two?



You know, I read your post after mine above...and I think it does _partly _boil down to whether you're interested in pads or tempo-locked, rhythmic samples. I have Evo Grid 2 and about a million other great instruments for pads, I'm really interested in a much less intense, subtle, evolving rhythm.

I think I'm selling myself Evo Grid 3 lol!


----------



## StillLife (May 26, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> You know, I read your post after mine above...and I think it does _partly _boil down to whether you're interested in pads or tempo-locked, rhythmic samples. I have Evo Grid 2 and about a million other great instruments for pads, I'm really interested in a much less intense, subtle, evolving rhythm.
> 
> I think I'm selling myself Evo Grid 3 lol!



Good point. I am really interested in those tempo-locked passions, but I am also saying to myself that I lack pads of Spitfire quality. Of Spitfire I have the two Atmosses (from the lab range), LCO and Scary Strings. Only the latter qualifies as a pad out of the box, I think. And doesn't Tundra come with pads and rhythms?


----------



## Parsifal666 (May 26, 2017)

StillLife said:


> doesn't Tundra come with pads and rhythms?



I'm curious on this, too. I should probably just go watch the verdammt manifold walkthroughs. Or hope somebody tells us here lol!


----------



## SpitfireSupport (May 26, 2017)

kaiyoti said:


> Much like last time, I think some individuals might not get the emails and have to email support to request for the manually, is this still the case?


If you didn't get your email, do please contact support at spitfireaudio.com/support . We do think we sent out all the emails but it can be a fickle beast!

Ben


----------



## pfmusic (May 26, 2017)

StillLife said:


> Good point. I am really interested in those tempo-locked passions, but I am also saying to myself that I lack pads of Spitfire quality. Of Spitfire I have the two Atmosses (from the lab range), LCO and Scary Strings. Only the latter qualifies as a pad out of the box, I think. And doesn't Tundra come with pads and rhythms?



Tundra has some really beautiful eDNA pads and synths. The Vral Evo is a beautiful addition too.

I own OA Evolutions which is a lovely sounding library. As someone mentioned earlier, I like how you can break the evo down into sections. 

Tundra, OA Evolutions and Sacconi String Quartet is an amazing combination.

Looking at Evo 2 and 4 in the future


----------



## mc_deli (May 26, 2017)

SpitfireSupport said:


> If you didn't get your email, do please contact support at spitfireaudio.com/support . We do think we sent out all the emails but it can be a fickle beast!
> 
> Ben


Hello Ben. And thanks!


----------



## StillLife (May 26, 2017)

Does anybody know if evo 3 also locks to the time signature of your daw project? In other words: does it play along nicely with 6/8, 4/5 etc, or is it all 4/4?


----------



## prodigalson (May 26, 2017)

StillLife said:


> Does anybody know if evo 3 also locks to the time signature of your daw project? In other words: does it play along nicely with 6/8, 4/5 etc, or is it all 4/4?



there are some patches that have triplet rhythms so it is possible to do compound meters. 

and if you ever write something in 4/5, I'd love to hear it.


----------



## WindcryMusic (May 26, 2017)

prodigalson said:


> if you ever write something in 4/5, I'd love to hear it.



I stopped to think about what 4/5 time would entail ... for one moment. Then I stopped when I saw the gaping jaws of insanity reaching out for me.

You know, I'd overlooked the fact that Tundra even has evolutions. I'd better load that one up again and see what I've been missing.


----------



## StillLife (May 26, 2017)

prodigalson said:


> and if you ever write something in 4/5, I'd love to hear it.



You've just given me a mission in life!


----------



## noises on (May 26, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> So, if you were to buy just one, would it be an Evo Grid, Olafur Evolutions, or Albion V (which contains an evo grid I believe)?


Albion5,...is a no brainer,...loads of dynamic range in most of the patches,... Brunel loops and Stephenson both laden with bewildering rhythmic options. Will blend perfectly with EVO2, which you already have. Then follow up with EVO 3 at a later stage. (I wasnt convinced by the demos of EVO4, but could still be convinced of it at a later stage)


----------



## MaxOctane (May 26, 2017)

@SpitfireSupport is it cool if we share codes (privately) that we're not going to use? I got codes I can't use (they weren't actually the next thing I need) and vice versa. If that's against the spirit of the Wishlist event, though, never mind.


----------



## Quasar (May 26, 2017)

Vacillating back & forth over whether to try and pull the funds together for a discounted UIST...

Looking at less costly alternatives such as Big Fish Audio's Tension Orchestral FX & Elements, but the walkthough did not wow me. It's clearly not in the same league... Also OT's Symphonic Sphere, which is really impressive but appears to cover somewhat different ground... I dunno. UIST will likely never be cheaper (in this historical epoch anyway), but it's still expensive.

And it would complete my Albion bundle, sort of, as I have 1 (but not ONE), 2, 3 & 5.


----------



## JT3_Jon (May 26, 2017)

hmmm, didn't get the email again. For those who didn't get any, did the same thing happen during the last wish list promo as well? This is now my 2nd time being excluded. Maybe its something with yahoo...


----------



## Parsifal666 (May 27, 2017)

Tugboat said:


> Vacillating back & forth over whether to try and pull the funds together for a discounted UIST...
> 
> Looking at less costly alternatives such as Big Fish Audio's Tension Orchestral FX & Elements, but the walkthough did not wow me. It's clearly not in the same league... Also OT's Symphonic Sphere, which is really impressive but appears to cover somewhat different ground... I dunno. UIST will likely never be cheaper (in this historical epoch anyway), but it's still expensive.
> 
> And it would complete my Albion bundle, sort of, as I have 1 (but not ONE), 2, 3 & 5.



Yow, even though I am a huge fan of Uist I'm wondering if you might want ONE first. I have the Albion Legacy as well and use it to this day, but Albion One features some seriously fantastic sketch tools and is overall a terrific package and even works really well when layered with its older, original sibling.

Some would argue that even just the spiccato/staccato patches and in the strings and woodwind legati are worth buying ONE for. There are some excellent effects there, too.

But hey, no argument on the reign of Uist. Not only is it elite in aleatoric libraries, it has a lot of possible applications you might not have even guessed at yet. I usually end up messing with it for unnecessary amounts of time because it's such an quintessentially inspiring set of sounds, and you can do a lot with those sounds.


----------



## Mornats (May 27, 2017)

JT3_Jon said:


> hmmm, didn't get the email again. For those who didn't get any, did the same thing happen during the last wish list promo as well? This is now my 2nd time being excluded. Maybe its something with yahoo...



I have a Yahoo email too and I didn't get this wishlist email or the last one and SFA support had to send them for me.


----------



## kgdrum (May 27, 2017)

Mornats said:


> I have a Yahoo email too and I didn't get this wishlist email or the last one and SFA support had to send them for me.



fwiw I have Yahoo mail and got the wishlist email for this promotion and the last one.


----------



## Parsifal666 (May 27, 2017)

There's something...I realize this might stray a bit so forgive me...I need to mention this to prospective buyers of Uist, something that I should have told people way back. It's best to have a good knowledge of eq and noise reduction, because there is some hissing and noise in _some_ of the samples, especially in the (you guessed it) wind instruments. Some high grade de-essers might be able to knock a lot of the unwanted aspects of this sounds, but I always have some noise reduction on those particular samples as well (a dab'll do ya).

I realize that to a degree this can be desirable to add to the realism, etc. But I got so used to applying the same, template-ish effects as a default to that library that I didn't even remember how...well, AIR-y things can get (to an at times unacceptable level, though that's what we long term AIR disciples are used to and mostly really like that wide sound anyway).


----------



## dcoscina (May 27, 2017)

I ended up grabbing Symphonic Woodwinds. With the conversion, I saved around $200 CAD which is good. Love the sound of the winds.


----------



## Parsifal666 (May 27, 2017)

dcoscina said:


> I ended up grabbing Symphonic Woodwinds. With the conversion, I saved around $200 CAD which is good. Love the sound of the winds.



Hey, would love to hear your impressions! I haven't had a chance to check those out yet.


----------



## frontline (May 27, 2017)

Mornats said:


> I have a Yahoo email too and I didn't get this wishlist email or the last one and SFA support had to send them for me.



FYI, I have Yahoo mail and have always received wish list emails from Spitfire.


----------



## Quasar (May 27, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> There's something...I realize this might stray a bit so forgive me...I need to mention this to prospective buyers of Uist, something that I should have told people way back. It's best to have a good knowledge of eq and noise reduction, because there is some hissing and noise in _some_ of the samples, especially in the (you guessed it) wind instruments. Some high grade de-essers might be able to knock a lot of the unwanted aspects of this sounds, but I always have some noise reduction on those particular samples as well (a dab'll do ya).
> 
> I realize that to a degree this can be desirable to add to the realism, etc. But I got so used to applying the same, template-ish effects as a default to that library that I didn't even remember how...well, AIR-y things can get (to an at times unacceptable level, though that's what we long term AIR disciples are used to and mostly really like that wide sound anyway).


Thanks for the post. I'm not worried about having to tweak unwanted artifacts out of the samples. I can deal with surgical eq or whatever, and - like you - I love the SA Air Lyndhurst sound with all of its honest quirks, and wouldn't be worried about it anyway unless I was using a patch in such a way that made a particular noise repetitively weird or something... (This organic imperfection is also a reason I think I prefer Legacy 1 to what I have heard from the possibly more polished ONE demos.)

... I am more concerned about comments from several people who say in effect that UIST is great for exploring for "inspiration", but difficult to both catalogue and use in conjunction with the more standard tonal libraries. UIST will have been a waste of money I don't really have if I can't find a good workflow for truly and practically integrating it into projects.


----------



## Parsifal666 (May 27, 2017)

Tugboat said:


> Thanks for the post. I'm not worried about having to tweak unwanted artifacts out of the samples. I can deal with surgical eq or whatever, and - like you - I love the SA Air Lyndhurst sound with all of its honest quirks, and wouldn't be worried about it anyway unless I was using a patch in such a way that made a particular noise repetitively weird or something... (This organic imperfection is also a reason I think I prefer Legacy 1 to what I have heard from the possibly more polished ONE demos.)
> 
> ... I am more concerned about comments from several people who say in effect that UIST is great for exploring for "inspiration", but difficult to both catalogue and use in conjunction with the more standard tonal libraries. UIST will have been a waste of money I don't really have if I can't find a good workflow for truly and practically integrating it into projects.



Well, this puts things into a more narrow perspective and thus makes it easier for me to try and help. Thank you.

If you're not a fan of running through, experimenting, and then conscientiously cataloguing things...you might want to think twice. Uist does provide plenty of right-out-of-the-box inspiration, but it takes some serious logistical commitment and planning to get the most out of it. To paraphrase Edison, there's definitely perspiration with the inspiration, just not to the degree of...oh, say, East West Symphonic Choirs.

I'm not wild myself about running through patches (Earth EDNA almost had me jumping out of my skin, there was so much content!).

I must mention though, the library is almost aleatoric in itself, because chances are good you'll find something extremely useful, often simply by opening it up and fooling around a little.

What I mean of course is that if you open Uist into a project, it's quite possible you're going to find something that really interests you and might cause you to drop everything you're doing in order to flesh things out more. That in itself, the potential for motivating the composer to think and act in and/or out of the box, and all grey areas in between, to _*create*_ time and again, makes Uist worth it to me.

As far as a workflow friendly library that offers immediately useable samples which fit perfectly into everything...well, you know that score already.

However, I can't go without mentioning that some of the best Uist samples are indeed tonal, and generally sound terrific.


----------



## Quasar (May 27, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> I must mention though, the library is almost aleatoric in itself, because chances are good you'll find something extremely useful, often simply by opening it up and fooling around a little.



This is a great comment, and implies that the library is indeed usably "aleatoric" in the traditional, pre-digital age meaning of the word. You've probably cost me some money lol. 

Funny that in the SA walkthough, one of the first things Paul says is that "this is not an aleatoric library", by which I think he means is that everything was carefully thought-out and scripted in advance, and also to highlight the playability aspect.


----------



## EvilDragon (May 27, 2017)

OK I got my codes for Loegria and Iceni from SFA support!

Thanks for making these codes without expiry date! Got myself Loegria, Iceni will follow sometime next month or so...


----------



## Parsifal666 (May 27, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> OK I got my codes for Loegria and Iceni from SFA support!
> 
> Thanks for making these codes without expiry date! Got myself Loegria, Iceni will follow sometime next month or so...



Then you are going to have a very exciting and inspiring month, my friend.


----------



## prodigalson (May 27, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> OK I got my codes for Loegria and Iceni from SFA support!
> 
> Thanks for making these codes without expiry date! Got myself Loegria, Iceni will follow sometime next month or so...



Wait, your codes don't have an expiry date??


----------



## EvilDragon (May 27, 2017)

Yeah that's what the e-mail said. Not sure if it's because support created them or somesuch...


----------



## Parsifal666 (May 27, 2017)

I envy you guys. I just have to wait until payday...


----------



## Quasar (May 27, 2017)

UIST downloading now.


----------



## creativeforge (May 27, 2017)

Golly, darn, woooooosh! How come I didn't see this promotion before today!? Did you guys get an email notice? I didn't... Geez, Louise...


----------



## Quasar (May 27, 2017)

creativeforge said:


> Golly, darn, woooooosh! How come I didn't see this promotion before today!? Did you guys get an email notice? I didn't... Geez, Louise...



Dag blammit! Did you have anything on the SA Wish List in your account? If so, you should have gotten an email, and you could write support. But if not, I think (but don't know) that the deadline for that has passed.


----------



## creativeforge (May 27, 2017)

Yeah, no. I know that I've wanted to get my hands on HZ piano, so that will have to wait. But I added it to my wish list now. I'll go through other products and do the same. Never too late!


----------



## Quasar (May 27, 2017)

creativeforge said:


> Yeah, no. I know that I've wanted to get my hands on HZ piano, so that will have to wait. But I added it to my wish list now. I'll go through other products and do the same. Never too late!


It happens. I'm still punishing myself for missing the Sonokinetic Ostinato giveaway last holiday season. I was tracking their sales really closely, but got called away on a job during those few hours it was made available, and missed it by mere minutes... I don't think I'll ever get over it lol.


----------



## creativeforge (May 27, 2017)

We have a feature called *WATCHED FORUMS* (on the nav bar) but I am looking for a feature that would visually notify us when someone posts a new thread on those forums we are following. Like the little red bubble (showing the number of notifications) that appears when we have a new PM, or someone replied to one of our posts. That way, we can know immediately when a promotion, sale, commercial announcement is posted on those forums. 

That could be neat, and reduce the number of sales we miss... Because we always want to know about them even if we don't have the money at the moment!


----------



## MaxOctane (May 27, 2017)

Did anyone get a code for LCO, Olafur EVO, or Olafur Composers Toolkit, that they're not going to use?


----------



## creativeforge (May 27, 2017)

MaxOctane said:


> Did anyone get a code for LCO, Olafur EVO, or Olafur Composers Toolkit, that they're not going to use?



Would Spitfire let us do this? That is a very neat idea!


----------



## kgdrum (May 27, 2017)

I could be wrong but I seem to recall that the codes are tied to the actual person they're issued to and non-transferable.


----------



## muziksculp (May 27, 2017)

Hi,

I got a few library discount codes. I'm thinking of getting :

*EVO 2*, and *Mandolin* *Swarm* .

I think they are both very interesting, and unique libraries that can be very handy to have around.

Any feedback about either one of these would be interesting.

According to the SF email, these discounts expire on May 31st.

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## markleake (May 27, 2017)

Tugboat said:


> (This organic imperfection is also a reason I think I prefer Legacy 1 to what I have heard from the possibly more polished ONE demos.)


Comparing the Shorts/Spic strings between the two, ONE is definitely a lot more polished, but looses a lot of authentic imperfections and bow noise that is there in Legacy. Plus also what I find with ONE is the stereo field sounds a lot different... that may be due to a larger string section or maybe mic positions. Using just the outriggers and close mics, the Legacy high strings sound to the left and centre, whereas ONE sounds like it is centered and much less defined where the players are. Both have their place, but Legacy certainly has a wonderful tone and authenticity to it which ONE misses out on.


----------



## StillLife (May 28, 2017)

Well, I think I can manage to buy two or three of the following. Maybe some of you are using these and have some arguments to make about which complement eachother the best/which make any of the other redundant? The music I make is singer-songwriter orientated, of the Sufjan Stevens / Bright Eyes-variety.
My wishlist (in no particular order):
1) Albion V Tundra
2) Olafur Arnalds Evolutions
3) Olafur Arnalds Composer Toolkit
4) Evo Grid 3: moving strings
5) Evo Grid 2
6) North 7 Vintage Keys (there is not a whole lot of buzz around these, but the demo's are sweet - as are most of SF demo's of course).


----------



## Parsifal666 (May 28, 2017)

markleake said:


> Both have their place, but Legacy certainly has a wonderful tone and authenticity to it which ONE misses out on.



Legacy is a fine library imo...put it this way, I'm glad I have both Legacy and One. There's something about the longs in the string section in Legacy that still really attracts my ear; in fact, when it comes to strings and the those libraries, I mostly use the abovementioned longs for strings, while all the short stuff is from One (and I must say again, I'm a HUGE fan of those shorts). I just pile on the round robins in ONE, which to me sounds really good.

But again, besides the abovementioned jewles I never use the Albion Legacy or One strings baldly in final mockups except for the above jewels. 

I wanted to recommend folks here (if they want) to experiment with the Albion Legacy string longs, using them to layer over other libraries (most certainly including the other Albions). If you haven't tried that yet, get ready for a really interesting sound imo. At first you might feel the (rawther distinctive) Legacy longs really stick out, but then they will haunt you until you stumble upon the perfect place to layer them...

Works great for me!


----------



## Parsifal666 (May 28, 2017)

Tugboat said:


> It happens. I'm still punishing myself for missing the Sonokinetic Ostinato giveaway last holiday season. I was tracking their sales really closely, but got called away on a job during those few hours it was made available, and missed it by mere minutes... I don't think I'll ever get over it lol.



Oh man, you can have mine if I could give it to you. Can I? I never use them (though they are far from bad, I just have too many libraries, including personal, that do something like it).


----------



## Quasar (May 28, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> Oh man, you can have mine if I could give it to you. Can I? I never use them (though they are far from bad, I just have too many libraries, including personal, that do something like it).


That's really generous of you. If it were OK with the companies involved, maybe we could do a trade? I have stuff I never use, too.

If I die without ever trying a well-crafted phrase library, I will be on my death bed lamenting the narrowness of my prejudice against them. Not really. It's more that I'm rooted to think like a piano player, like and expect to trigger individual notes that way and have never learned to relate to anything else with sample libraries.

So I don't wish to spend a ton of $$$ to find out about Sonokinetic-like tools. But who knows? Had I gotten that freebie last Xmas, maybe I'd be Sonokinetic junkie by now and be buying their whole line.


----------



## mac (May 28, 2017)

Tugboat said:


> That's really generous of you. If it were OK with the companies involved, maybe we could do a trade? I have stuff I never use, too.
> 
> If I die without ever trying a well-crafted phrase library, I will be on my death bed lamenting the narrowness of my prejudice against them. Not really. It's more that I'm rooted to think like a piano player, like and expect to trigger individual notes that way and have never learned to relate to anything else with sample libraries.
> 
> So I don't wish to spend a ton of $$$ to find out about Sonokinetic-like tools. But who knows? Had I gotten that freebie last Xmas, maybe I'd be Sonokinetic junkie by now and be buying their whole line.



FYI, Sonokinetics larger phrase libraries are quite different to Ostinato, so if you don't get on with it (it sounds great but quite limited), you may still enjoy the others.


----------



## Parsifal666 (May 28, 2017)

Tugboat said:


> That's really generous of you. If it were OK with the companies involved, maybe we could do a trade? I have stuff I never use, too.
> 
> If I die without ever trying a well-crafted phrase library, I will be on my death bed lamenting the narrowness of my prejudice against them. Not really. It's more that I'm rooted to think like a piano player, like and expect to trigger individual notes that way and have never learned to relate to anything else with sample libraries.
> 
> So I don't wish to spend a ton of $$$ to find out about Sonokinetic-like tools. But who knows? Had I gotten that freebie last Xmas, maybe I'd be Sonokinetic junkie by now and be buying their whole line.



Well I wasn't converted, personally. But I already have a lot of tools for ostinatum, shoot even the Albions have that. I have Action and Session Strings, Luminoso. I guess Ostinato might be okay for folks who don't have access to those tools. As it was, there was nothing there that I couldn't duplicate on my own.


----------



## Parsifal666 (May 28, 2017)

mac said:


> FYI, Sonokinetics larger phrase libraries are quite different to Ostinato, so if you don't get on with it (it sounds great but quite limited), you may still enjoy the others.



I didn't know this, so my above opinion can only be applied to Ostinato. I've been quite curious regarding their more edgy/dissonant library there (whose name escapes me, sorry).


----------



## lp59burst (May 28, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> I didn't know this, so my above opinion can only be applied to Ostinato. I've been quite curious regarding their more edgy/dissonant library there (whose name escapes me, sorry).


That would be "Espressivo"... 

I have "Sotto" and love it. I can do things with it I'd never have the talent to do on my own.

Have my eye on "Maximo" now that it on sale...


----------



## Quasar (May 28, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> Well I wasn't converted, personally. But I already have a lot of tools for ostinatum, shoot even the Albions have that. I have Action and Session Strings, Luminoso. I guess Ostinato might be okay for folks who don't have access to those tools. As it was, there was nothing there that I couldn't duplicate on my own.


Do you actually use the ostinati in the Albions? I've dinked around with them some, but haven't found it particularly intuitive to create what I want, and maybe just need to put in more time and effort into the little UI. At any rate, there are many ways of playing or drawing ostinato patterns... It's not a big deal.

BTW, Maximo is 33% off... I blew more than my budget for now though anyway getting UIST.


----------



## Parsifal666 (May 28, 2017)

Tugboat said:


> Do you actually use the ostinati in the Albions? I've dinked around with them some, but haven't found it particularly intuitive to create what I want, and maybe just need to put in more time and effort into the little UI. At any rate, there are many ways of playing or drawing ostinato patterns... It's not a big deal.
> .



You might try giving the gui another shot, because that ostinatum in Albion can sound really good imo. Again, I'm not sure I've ever used them in a final mockdown (though I think I tried layering them a couple times with EWHS to...well, interesting effect. If you haven't yet, you might give the combo a try). Messing about with it has also gotten me moving again when I was low on inspiration...hard to argue with that last because we _*all*_ love being inspired, right 

Oh, and please try the ostinatum with those phenomenal little spiccato and spiccato/staccato patches in One.

I've sometimes used the Albion Legacy longs on final mockdowns when layered with HS because they give a more expansive sound, in a peculiar but undoubtedly compelling way.


----------



## mac (May 28, 2017)

Although I don't think this guy does Albion justice at all (no midi velocity?), it shows how we're still a good ways off beating real recorded phrases.


----------



## lp59burst (May 28, 2017)

mac said:


> Although I don't think this guy does Albion justice at all (no midi velocity?), it shows how we're still a good ways off beating real recorded phrases.


Probably better to make a new thread for this topic outside of SF's 10th Anni announcement post...


----------



## mac (May 28, 2017)

lp59burst said:


> Probably better to make a new thread for this topic outside of SF's 10th Anni announcement post...



Aye you're probably right, we shouldn't be talking about Sonokinetic in a Spitfire thread.


----------



## Parsifal666 (May 28, 2017)

mac said:


> Although I don't think this guy does Albion justice at all (no midi velocity?), it shows how we're still a good ways off beating real recorded phrases.




You know, I actually _liked_ the way the Albions sounded, really cool with the II and III together.

But I'm weird, so forget me.


----------



## StillLife (May 29, 2017)

StillLife said:


> Well, I think I can manage to buy two or three of the following. Maybe some of you are using these and have some arguments to make about which complement eachother the best/which make any of the other redundant? The music I make is singer-songwriter orientated, of the Sufjan Stevens / Bright Eyes-variety.
> My wishlist (in no particular order):
> 1) Albion V Tundra
> 2) Olafur Arnalds Evolutions
> ...



I went for Tundra. Downloading now. Still contemplating an additional buy of one or two of the other 5, but maybe I should take a long stroll into the Estonian forest first, and get lost.


----------



## SpitfireSupport (May 30, 2017)

kgdrum said:


> I could be wrong but I seem to recall that the codes are tied to the actual person they're issued to and non-transferable.


Sorry to disappoint but this is true! Ben


----------



## prodigalson (May 30, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> Yeah that's what the e-mail said. Not sure if it's because support created them or somesuch...



That seems somewhat unfair. The codes expire tonight for some but others got codes they can use whenever they like??


----------



## Parsifal666 (May 30, 2017)

StillLife said:


> I went for Tundra. Downloading now. Still contemplating an additional buy of one or two of the other 5, but maybe I should take a long stroll into the Estonian forest first, and get lost.



Hey, I'd love to hear your thoughts on it. I went for Evo Grid 3 (I have the first two already), but my jury's still out on Tundra.


----------



## kaiyoti (May 30, 2017)

prodigalson said:


> That seems somewhat unfair. The codes expire tonight for some but others got codes they can use whenever they like??



I got codes via support and it also expires tomorrow night as well. Unfortunately, they only picked one out of the 6 items on my list for a code and it happens to be the bundle. Don't get me wrong, it's appreciated, but it goes to show their support system is very random. I'm still not sure why they don't fix this problem where some people don't get the codes automatically.


----------



## Spitfire Team (May 30, 2017)

kaiyoti said:


> I got codes via support and it also expires tomorrow night as well. Unfortunately, they only picked one out of the 6 items on my list for a code and it happens to be the bundle. Don't get me wrong, it's appreciated, but it goes to show their support system is very random. I'm still not sure why they don't fix this problem where some people don't get the codes automatically.


Hi there, have spoken to the support guys and they're happy to help you regarding any codes for other libraries if you've only received one for the bundle. If you haven't already then please get in touch with us directly via our support on our website! Thanks

Loren


----------



## Parsifal666 (May 30, 2017)

It's interesting to me that Iceni didn't make a bigger wish list impression. A lot of folks here are into that Epic bottom end sound to their orchestra, plus I personally love the Darwin Taiko.


----------



## rottoy (May 30, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> Epic bottom end


----------



## Parsifal666 (May 30, 2017)

rottoy said:


>




That guy has the best laugh!


----------



## StillLife (May 30, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> Hey, I'd love to hear your thoughts on it. I went for Evo Grid 3 (I have the first two already), but my jury's still out on Tundra.


I played with it today and it sounds lovely. I am very happy with it, but it is my first Albion, so I don't know whether it will please you as much as me.
And what are your thoughts on Evo3?


----------



## dhlkid (May 31, 2017)

Finally upgraded to SSB & SSW.


----------



## dhlkid (May 31, 2017)

and SSS


----------



## coprhead6 (May 31, 2017)

Sweetwater gave me an extra $17 off SCS, so I had to go with them ($500)


----------



## BlueStar (May 31, 2017)

If anyone has a discount code for HZ01 left, please be so kind to send me a PM.


----------



## Ron Verboom (May 31, 2017)

Really happy with the Olafur Arnalds Composer Toolkit. Great sounds and the piano is the best!


----------



## muziksculp (May 31, 2017)

Got *EVO Grid 2*, and* Mandolins Swarm*, happy with both. Especially fond of EVO Grid 2


----------



## ClefferNotes (May 31, 2017)

Ron Verboom said:


> Really happy with the Olafur Arnalds Composer Toolkit. Great sounds and the piano is the best!


100% agree on that!


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 1, 2017)

Due to the super-nice support of Spitfire, I was able to get an extra day on the Anniversary sale (I didn't get paid until today). I just bought Evo Grid 3, and a delightful surprise: I used an America debit card and had NO PROBLEMS!

The transaction had no problem whatsoever with my bank, and went through perfectly! Happily downloading now


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jun 1, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> Due to the super-nice support of Spitfire, I was able to get an extra day on the Anniversary sale (I didn't get paid until today). I just bought Evo Grid 3, and a delightful surprise: I used an America debit card and had NO PROBLEMS!
> 
> The transaction had no problem whatsoever with my bank, and went through perfectly! Happily downloading now


Enjoy!


----------



## Rohann (Jun 1, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> It's interesting, after I listened to Henson's "Alien Isolation"... (though I didn't care for it much, just my opinion)


I loved it personally, really captured the essence of the atmosphere as well as the history of the Alien films.



Tugboat said:


> UIST downloading now.


Would love to hear your thoughts.

I'm a bit torn still between Albion IV and V. Rather different applications, but the ability to create atmospheric, evolving/changing "sound design" sort of sounds and pads may well be the tie breaker. Not sure how much more usable the Uist eDNA engine would be over V's Evo grid.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 1, 2017)

Rohann said:


> I loved it personally, really captured the essence of the atmosphere as well as the history of the Alien films.
> 
> 
> Would love to hear your thoughts.
> ...



I've gotten a whole lot of use out of all the Albion Ednas. In fact, I've gotten one heck of a lot of use out of the loops and Stephenson's Steam as well. There's terrific stuff all over those folders...again, like Edna (and for synths, Predator) you have to take the time out to mess with it.


----------



## Rohann (Jun 1, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> I've gotten a whole lot of use out of all the Albion Ednas. In fact, I've gotten one heck of a lot of use out of the loops and Stephenson's Steam as well. There's terrific stuff all over those folders...again, like Edna (and for synths, Predator) you have to take the time out to mess with it.


Oh good! Really glad to hear that. Are they CC programmable at all? I think Paul uses the modwheel in the eDNA Earth demo but I'm unsure about the Albions, I assume it's the same.

Honestly, I think my struggle to pull the trigger with Albion IV is the slight lack of "excitement" I perceive from Spitfire about it. Granted, it came out a while ago and I could be completely off here (I do realize they've drastically stepped up their PR and media, to very positive effect), but I don't get the impression it's something any of them use on any sort of regular basis. In their walkthroughs I see many of their other staple libraries being used (and some niche ones), but never Uist to my knowledge. The excitement for Tundra and LCO was/is palpable, and I still see lots of love for older libs, so I could just be missing it.


----------



## mc_deli (Jun 2, 2017)

Rohann said:


> Are they CC programmable at all?


Yes. AFAIK every parameter I have clicked on the eDNA interface in 1, One, V, Steel Drums has been CC assignable.
I sometimes assign two or even three to the same CC when I am feeling outrageously experi-mental.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 2, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> Yes. AFAIK every parameter I have clicked on the eDNA interface in 1, One, V, Steel Drums has been CC assignable.
> I sometimes assign two or even three to the same CC when I am feeling outrageously experi-mental.



Edna(s) are another example of instruments I am really impressed (and more often than not, inspired) by each time I open them in a project. There's literally TONS of useful content there imo.

And I believe_ most_ perimeters on the gui are CC-modulatable (I might have made that last word up  ).


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 2, 2017)

Rohann said:


> Oh good! Really glad to hear that. Are they CC programmable at all? I think Paul uses the modwheel in the eDNA Earth demo but I'm unsure about the Albions, I assume it's the same.
> 
> Honestly, I think my struggle to pull the trigger with Albion IV is the slight lack of "excitement" I perceive from Spitfire about it. Granted, it came out a while ago and I could be completely off here (I do realize they've drastically stepped up their PR and media, to very positive effect), but I don't get the impression it's something any of them use on any sort of regular basis. In their walkthroughs I see many of their other staple libraries being used (and some niche ones), but never Uist to my knowledge. The excitement for Tundra and LCO was/is palpable, and I still see lots of love for older libs, so I could just be missing it.



It's not really about how much they use it in their videos...check out horror films over the past several years. Don't be surprised to hear things that strongly resemble Uist patches (I've heard over a dozen to date, mostly in independent films but not just...perhaps said independent film composers were more likely to use the bald presets and thus betray their sources more obviously...I could be totally wrong). Composers are using Uist, to this day, including me (though I know of far more successful examples, no name-dropping).


----------



## lp59burst (Jun 2, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> And I believe_ most_ perimeters on the gui are CC-_*modulatable*_ (I might have made that last word up  ).


Yup, made up... I like it though... and the good news is that with the way dictionaries are updated today if enough people start using it they'll add it...   
Also, for you Scrabble players, it's a 16 point word...


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 2, 2017)

Modulatable is ALMOST a valid word. :D

Should be modulable.

https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/modulability


----------



## lp59burst (Jun 2, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> Nope. Modulatable is a valid word, actually.


Well, not according to my Mac's dictionary or https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/modulative (Merriam Webster) so it can't be, right..? 

The funny thing is it _*is*_ used all over the web in peer reviewed scientific papers...


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 2, 2017)

Yeah I actually googled after I posted. Edited it - should be _modulable_.


----------



## lp59burst (Jun 2, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> Modulatable is ALMOST a valid word. :D
> 
> Should be modulable.
> 
> https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/modulability


Yup, and it *is* in the the Free Dictionary on the web too...


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 2, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> Modulatable is ALMOST a valid word. :D
> 
> Should be modulable.
> 
> https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/modulability



Yeah, but modulatable sounds more musical. We should start a petition! As applied to virtual instruments...


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 2, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> Yeah, but modulatable sounds more musical. We should start a petition! As applied to virtual instruments...



If modulate is a valid verb, then modulateable / modulatable should be valid as well ??  
Nuther vote here !


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 2, 2017)

Well English is known for its lack of consistency as a language, so yeah...  It's not modulatable, it's modulable.


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 2, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> Well English is known for its lack of consistency as a language, so yeah...  It's not modulatable, it's modulable.



Really hate to admit it ..... but you're so dang right ! Always as stickler, but often so difficult to communicate intended meaning .......


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 2, 2017)

See look, my word is waaay more musical sounding, just listen to this:

♪ ♫ modulatable ♪ ♫


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 2, 2017)

Uh, mighta worked better with audio.


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 2, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> Uh, mighta worked better with audio.



Lotsa usage out there: EX. https://www.circuitspecialists.com/if-hn15m.html

It really is a word. 

Modulable may come up, but does not apply. Module and Modulate are very different words/terms ... right?


----------



## 667 (Jun 6, 2017)

I was disappointed that the "Albion One" coupon was invalid for upgrading my copy of Albion I Legacy. Would be nice if I could add that to my wishlist for next time since I missed the initial upgrade offer when One was released.


----------

